# I'd like to introduce myself....complete nOOb!



## audiguy (Oct 16, 2004)

hi all,

My name is Peter, I'm from Chicago and am completely new to RC cars but very interested in learning and getting addicted...well, I heard about that hobby show in my area and got more interested, just bought my first radio control...some Futaba Magnum Sport FP-T2PB model...and it said radio only...and I am not even sure what else I need to get into all this. I will go to that expo on sunday and possibly learn more there but maybe some of you guys may be able to help?

All i want for the beggining is a nice electric car kit just to learn the basics. I am more into OnRoad then off but all of it seems fun. Now what else I should be looking into getting just to get me started? 

Thanks all


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Stop by your local hobby store that carries RC.....

There are a few tracks around Chi.....
Depends on which side of town your on.

Welcome & addiction is right!


----------



## tmangold (Nov 29, 2002)

Tre you going to those RC Anonymous meetings!! :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i have been to a few of them :thumbsup: :jest: :jest:


----------



## bullmastiff (Oct 13, 2004)

I need a meeting any in Nebraska?? My wife said it was mandatory if we want to stay married. :thumbsup: 

Bryan


----------



## audiguy (Oct 16, 2004)

OK, will check out some stores.....I live on north-west side...where are the tracks?? Would i be compettitive with electric car...how is all that racing stup anyways, different classes I assume. I race my car on tracks, autox, but would like to learn this RC racing as well


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

welcome to the boards and the hobby


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Audiguy,
try Al's hobby shop in Elmhurst, they're loaded with RC stuff. Just outside of town is Jolliet, I'm not sure of the location but a good track for sure.
If you want something simple and fun, Mini T's seem to be catching on real big. You can get the basic kit (radio and all) for around $150.

Welcome :wave:  
Later, Bret


----------

